# T-shirt Photography



## socal82 (Apr 26, 2016)

I doing my first product shoot.  Ill be shooting t-shirts on a white background.  I was thinking about pinning the shirt on a white foam board and using 2 two alien bees.  Company does not want to use a model and wants white bg.  Any other ideas?  On this shot I used the shirt on the  foam board and one on each side of the shirt. I used an old shirt of mine just to try and figure out a set up. 




FullSizeRender 21 by pbj399, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2016)

I would use a clear plastic shirt form and shoot on a white sweep.


----------



## socal82 (Apr 26, 2016)

that would be awesome If I were to always shoot this type of photography I would invest but this may be a one time thing.  I have a white seamless but don't have anything to place the shirt on (plastic form or mannequin)


----------

